# cabins for rent on the land cut?



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

My brother my best friend and i are wanting to launch out of bird island and go fish portmansfield and the land cut, we are planning on camping down there but have never done it, any suggestions on a good place to set up camp down there or does anyone know if there are any of those cabins for rent on the land cut? we were probably going to stay only one night but if we could get a cabin we might just have to stay 2! thanks for all the info hopefully we can find a good place

Tight lines and good fishing


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

*Here's a couple I found using the search feature.*

http://www.captaincarl.com/

http://www.craigscandboutfitters.com/


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Capt. Craig Honnaker 210-414-1908....his cabin is in the cut to 9 mile hole...good place to stay if your running that far to the south... take plenty of fuel...


----------



## BU Fisher (Jul 20, 2009)

*Carl*

Stay away from captain carl. We had to report him the the BBB. I rented from Craig and they were good.


----------



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks for the sites i will look into them and i will keep the fuel in mind we have made plenty of just one day trips down there but never over night unless were actuall staying in mansfield.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I here craigs cabin is nice and they usually catch limits under the lights. Also its a good location to fish the hole from.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I've always wanted to do a floating cabin rental. I've heard that there are mice on them -- is that true? Mice and rats creep me out big time.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

We stayed in Craigs last year and the amount of trout under the ligts at night is unreal....We caught hundreds of fish and hammered the reds about 200 yds away in 9 mile hole. Great location


----------



## rockndc (May 5, 2005)

A couple of months ago we stayed in Capt. Carl's cabin in the landcut at marker 11. 
We had a great trip. Under the light at night the trout is unreal. You can catch one fish after another. 
The cabin was clean and in good shape. The air conditioner worked great.
We had no issues with Capt. Carl. We are planning another trip down.
Good luck.
Dc


----------



## capt_Dan (Feb 11, 2008)

My cabin is for rent at marker 12 Land-cut and it is tops, contact Capt Dan 713-553-0616, thanks


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Absolutely NO problems with Captain Carl when we stayed in his landcut cabin in April of this year...not sure what the problem was with the above poster about the BBB.


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*Captain Carl*

Carl told me the real story, I met Carl about two years while building my floating cabin and have become friends. You are only hearing one side.


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

*Land Cut Cabin Rentals*

I've used both Captain Craig and Captain Carl cabins for quite a few years now and have never had a problem. I'd highly recommend both of them and have had some of the most enjoyable fishing trips w/ my family at their cabins. If you go as much as I have there are things that you have to learn to prepare for and always bring plenty of ice and at least one back-up generator. I have had generator problems at both cabins at some point and time during the trip and have been able to solve it or have been able been able to use our generator to salvage the trip. It's just part of doing a cabin trip and learing from each experience. These cabins are remote and anything can happen when you're 20 plus miles out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Tomahawk (Sep 17, 2005)

How far is it to these cabins in the Land Cut from the closest ramp?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

craigs is 30 miles to bird island, seems like captain carls is past that in the land cut. as they said carry extra fuel.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Kemahguy or others,*

when you rent one of the cabins from Carl or Craig are you responsible to bring gasoline for the generators, and water for bathing? Also, what size generator would one need for a spare? I have a friend with a cabin on the cut, and have visited it frequently, so I understand most of the needs. Thanks in advance.


----------

